# Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2019 - DAS FINALE!!



## Walt (6 Juli 2019)

Wer wird Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2019?

Folgende 18 Darstellerinnen die in Soaps mitspielen, bzw. im Jahr 2019 in deutschen Soaps mitgespielten, haben sich für das Finale des Jahres 2019 qualifiziert (Reihenfolge alphabetisch)

Titelverteidigern aus dem Jahr 2018 ist Iris Mareike Steen.

Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und das posten von Bildern der Kandidatinnen die IHR ins Finale gewählt habt, ist ausdrücklich erwünscht. Bitte abstimmen! 

Hier die Finalteilnehmerinnen:

Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße

Anne Menden (Emily Höfer). GZSZ

Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Huber), Unter uns

Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt

Chryssanthi Kavazi (Laura Lehmann), GZSZ

Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße

Franziska Benz (Michelle Bauer), Alles was zählt

Gamze Senol (Shirin Akinci), GZSZ

Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ

Julia Augustin (Vanessa Steinkamp), Alles was zählt

Katharyna Nesytowa (Dr. Theresa Koshka), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte

Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ

Lena Meckel (Leonie Pollmann), Rote Rosen

Maike Johanna Reuter (Pauline Reusch), Alles was zählt

Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), IaF - Die Jungen Ärzte

Paulina Hobratschk ( Valentina Saalfeld), Sturm der Liebe

Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns

Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ

Bitte stimmt ab!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (6 Juli 2019)

Und hier sind die Fotos der fürs Finale qualifizierten Soap-Girls:

Anna Sophia Claus (Lea Starck), Lindenstraße






Anne Menden (Emily Höfer). GZSZ





Antonia Michalsky (Saskia Huber), Unter uns





Cheyenne Pahde (Marie Schmidt), Alles was zählt





Chryssanthi Kavazi (Laura Lehmann), GZSZ





Cosima Viola (Jaqueline Aichinger), Lindenstraße





Franziska Benz (Michelle Bauer), Alles was zählt





Gamze Senol (Shirin Akinci), GZSZ





Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld), GZSZ





Julia Augustin (Vanessa Steinkamp), Alles was zählt





Katharyna Nesytowa (Dr. Theresa Koshka), IaF - Die jungen Ärzte





Lea Marlen Woitack (Sophie Lindh), GZSZ





Lena Meckel (Leonie Pollmann), Rote Rosen





Maike Johanna Reuter (Pauline Reusch), Alles was zählt





Mirka Pigulla (Julia Berger), IaF - Die Jungen Ärzte





Paulina Hobratschk ( Valentina Saalfeld), Sturm der Liebe





Valea Katharina Scalabrino (Sina Hirschberger), Unter uns





Valentina Pahde (Sunny Richter), GZSZ





Viel Spaß beim abstimmen!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Death Row (6 Juli 2019)

*
Cheyenne Pahde
Franziska Benz
Lea Maren Woitack
Valentina Pahde
*


----------



## Rammsteiner (7 Juli 2019)

Gamze Senol - ist doch klar !:thumbup:


----------



## ManuN (20 Juli 2019)

Chryssanthi Kavazi gefällt mir gut


----------



## Cav (11 Aug. 2019)

Cheyenne Pahde
Gamze Senol
Iris Mareike Steen
Lena Meckel


----------



## Walt (5 Dez. 2019)

Endspurt! Nur noch 24 Tage!

Wer soll gewinnen?

Bitte stimmt ab, sofern Ihr es noch nicht getan habt!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Erlkönig (16 Dez. 2019)

Schon wieder die Iris ? 

Naja ich nehm dann mal die Lea aus der Lindenstraße. Vielleicht spielt sie ja dann woanders noch weiter.


----------



## Walt (16 Dez. 2019)

Iris scheint einen viel fans zu haben. ich finde sie ja auch sehr knuffig, aber letztlich entscheiden hier die Mitglieder von Celebboard.

Naja, noch ist nichts entschieden, wenn sich hier noch einige neue User beteiligen, könnte sich das Ergebnis in den letzten 2 Wochen noch ändern.


----------



## Walt (20 Dez. 2019)

Der Countdown läuft. Nur noch 9 Tage Zeit zum Abstimmen.

Das Endergebnis steht am 29.12.2019 um 10:48 Uhr fest.

Nutzt Eure Chance noch abzustimmen!

Danke

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (30 Dez. 2019)

Iris Mareike Steen gewinnt auch im Jahr 2019 den Titel "Deutschland Soap-Girl des Jahres".

Hier die Top 5 des Jahres 2019:

1. Iris Mareike Steen, 31 Stimmen





2. Valentina Pahde, 26 Stimmen





3. Cheyenne Pahde, 25 Stimmen





gemeinsam auf Platz 4

Anne Menden und Franziska Benz, je 18 Stimmen.








In Kürze erscheinen hier auf Celebbaord Vorausscheidungsgruppen zur Wahl von Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2020.

Gruß
Walt


----------

